# Albuquerque Herf - Sat March 8th



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

This is a repost from the General Thread.... let's see how many folks we might get...

_I just spoke with Albuquerque Cigar Club and expect I can work something out (professional courtesy!). Let's tentatively plan this as a herf on Saturday March 8th at ACC. _

Jim


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Ok OK I'm in, I'm in. Can't wait!! :ss


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)




----------



## dawgboy (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm in 

My first HERF! :tu


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

mdtaggart said:


>


Come on Albuquerque BOTL. A.S.S. Herf.


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

Just an update...

I spoke with the owner of ACC (Larry) and we are very welcome to herf at the Alburquerque Cigar Club on Saturday March 8th. They are open until 9pm, so let's plan on something like 4pm-9pm. BYOB. Larry also owns Montys Cigars in the same center, so let's plan on supporting him for doing this for us.

See you there!

Jim


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

grrr so mad I'm gonna miss this


----------



## dawgboy (Sep 20, 2006)

BlueHavanaII said:


> Just an update...
> 
> I spoke with the owner of ACC (Larry) and we are very welcome to herf at the Alburquerque Cigar Club on Saturday March 8th. They are open until 9pm, so let's plan on something like 4pm-9pm. BYOB. Larry also owns Montys Cigars in the same center, so let's plan on supporting him for doing this for us.
> 
> ...


Monty's is a great! he has some great deals!


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

A.S.S. Herf :ss
Maybe it should be:
A-lbuquerque
S-mokin
S-togies


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

mdtaggart said:


> A.S.S. Herf :ss
> Maybe it should be:
> A-lbuquerque
> S-mokin
> S-togies


I miss my home in Rio Rancho!!! I still have it, but I am on military orders in TX.


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> I miss my home in Rio Rancho!!! I still have it, but I am on military orders in TX.


Let us know when you come home, and we'll do the HERF thing.


----------



## NGuay (Dec 7, 2005)

I just found this. I'm in. It's nice to see something going on here in Abq.


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

NGuay said:


> I just found this. I'm in. It's nice to see something going on here in Abq.


Great! I look forward to meeting you!

Jim


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

NGuay said:


> I just found this. I'm in. It's nice to see something going on here in Abq.


Excellent! This is shaping up to be a great event. 
Looking forward to meeting fellow Gorillas. :ss


----------



## dawgboy (Sep 20, 2006)

I can't wait for this!


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

Bump... just 4 more weeks! :chk


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

are we there yet? hu? huh? are we, huh? are we there yet? :ss
4 weeks to A.S.S.:w


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Also on March the 8th, Duke City Cigars is having a Rocky Tatel Event from 11to 2. What a day that is going to be, RP event then the A.S.S. Herf. :ss:ss:ss :chk


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

22 days until A.S.S. Herf. :ss


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

:ss


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

One weeks to go. :ss


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

Only a few more days!!!
:chk:chk:chk


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

BlueHavanaII said:


> Only a few more days!!!
> :chk:chk:chk


Check in boys. Who's coming?


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Tomorrow!! :mn :ss :chk


----------



## atlacatl (Sep 18, 2006)

I went at the Albuquerque Cigar Club from 6:00 to 8:00 but I didn't find any brothers from Clubstogie.
I unfortunately could not attent the Rocky Patel event due to this being my guard weekend. Where did you all herf that evening?


----------



## NGuay (Dec 7, 2005)

atlacatl said:


> I went at the Albuquerque Cigar Club from 6:00 to 8:00 but I didn't find any brothers from Clubstogie.
> I unfortunately could not attent the Rocky Patel event due to this being my guard weekend. Where did you all herf that evening?


We were there until almost 8. It ended up just being me, taggart, and blue havana. We were at the table by the cash register. I was the young one with my hat on backwards.

It was a good time and I got to try out the Drew Estates Liga Privada No 9 thanks to blue. I was pretty sick but hung in there the best I could. This morning was a rough one.


----------



## atlacatl (Sep 18, 2006)

Wow that sucks, I sat down with the group in front of the TV and asked aloud who was from clubstogie and they all asked me what was clubstogie. I even asked the Albuquerqure Cigar Club lady if she was aware of any clubstogie members that were there and she said no either.
Well anyways, I was the one sitting with my back to you guys.
I can't believe it.


----------



## NGuay (Dec 7, 2005)

atlacatl said:


> Wow that sucks, I sat down with the group in front of the TV and asked aloud who was from clubstogie and they all asked me what was clubstogie. I even asked the Albuquerqure Cigar Club lady if she was aware of any clubstogie members that were there and she said no either.
> Well anyways, I was the one sitting with my back to you guys.
> I can't believe it.


:r That sucks. We'll have to try it again sometime. :r


----------



## atlacatl (Sep 18, 2006)

Are you all stillin town? I'm off from work tomorrow and I go back into work Tuesday at night.


----------



## NGuay (Dec 7, 2005)

atlacatl said:


> Are you all stillin town? I'm off from work tomorrow and I go back into work Tuesday at night.


I live here in town. It was blue havana that made the trip. I think he left today.


----------



## atlacatl (Sep 18, 2006)

Too bad he left already. Well, maybe we can meet there.


----------



## NGuay (Dec 7, 2005)

atlacatl said:


> Too bad he left already. Well, maybe we can meet there.


Are you a member there?


----------



## atlacatl (Sep 18, 2006)

I was for three months and was only able to go there once. I like the option they have of paying $5 for a single day.


----------



## NGuay (Dec 7, 2005)

atlacatl said:


> I was for three months and was only able to go there once. I like the option they have of paying $5 for a single day.


I didn't know they did that. anyone can pay 5 dollars for a day or just past members? I had never been there before yesterday. I think it was taggart who asked about memberships and they were already too full.


----------



## atlacatl (Sep 18, 2006)

I learned about it yesterday too, not sure if its just for past members.


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

atlacatl said:


> Wow that sucks, I sat down with the group in front of the TV and asked aloud who was from clubstogie and they all asked me what was clubstogie. I even asked the Albuquerqure Cigar Club lady if she was aware of any clubstogie members that were there and she said no either.
> Well anyways, I was the one sitting with my back to you guys.
> I can't believe it.


Dude, that sucks! Can't believe you were there and we missed each other.
Were you alone? Who let you in? We had a great time, even though we had a 19 yr old smuggler with his hat on backward wearing a pink thong. :ss 
We need to find out more about the one time use fee. I know one of the members and he has some guest passes i think. Lets plan another one.
the lady that works there only knew us as guests of Larry the owner. When I saw Nate I asked if he was a club stogie member, then he said (to himself) "oh shit, a couple old fat guys"? and sat down anyway. :ss

A.S.S. Herf II ?? When is good for you guys?


----------



## atlacatl (Sep 18, 2006)

Yeah that sucks, I showed up alone. The lady let me in and after getting a soda to drink, sat down close to the TV. I look forward to the nest herf, whenever you are in town let me know.


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

atlacatl said:


> Yeah that sucks, I showed up alone. The lady let me in and after getting a soda to drink, sat down close to the TV. I look forward to the nest herf, whenever you are in town let me know.


I live in Albuquerque. Check the Herf thread for our next Herf. What day of the week is usually good for you?


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

mdtaggart said:


> Dude, that sucks! Can't believe you were there and we missed each other.
> Were you alone? Who let you in? We had a great time, even though we had a 19 yr old smuggler with his hat on backward wearing a pink thong. :ss
> We need to find out more about the one time use fee. I know one of the members and he has some guest passes i think. Lets plan another one.
> the lady that works there only knew us as guests of Larry the owner. When I saw Nate I asked if he was a club stogie member, then he said (to himself) "oh shit, a couple old fat guys"? and sat down anyway. :ss
> ...


Mike... I had a great time meeting you and your grandson!
(He told me in confidence that he borrowed that pink thong from you)
Larry runs a top notch club. I certainly appreciate the guest treatment.
Can't believe there was a 4th herfer there that we missed! It sure wasn't because we we quiet and that well behaved... just ask the lawyer :r

Hope you can get to Atlanta in your travels.

Jim


----------

